# [Heisec] Sophos schließt kritische Sicherheitslücke



## Newsfeed (6 November 2012)

Der Sicherheitsexperte Tavis Ormandy hat Sicherheitsmängel in der Antiviren-Software des Herstellers Sophos veröffentlicht. Der Hersteller Sophos hat bereits Patches ausgeliefert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

